# Color selection for the Adjustment Brush



## grbba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,

is there a way to pick a color from the image for the color box of the adjustment brush? 
Sometimes this would be really handy and didn't manage to find an easy way doing this. 

Thanks and have a good day.

Gregor


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Gregor, yes, there is.  Click in the color picker and DRAG onto the photo from there, and it'll pick up the color under the cursor.


----------



## grbba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Victoria,

this is great and finally "to easy" to figure out by yourself   Thanks a lot I was looking for this quite 
a while and it will be very helpful!

Have a nice day.

Gregor


----------

